# P99c, Could It Handle A Steady Diet Of +P



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

Has anyone shot 500 or more rounds of +P through their P99c?
I believe the gun is not rated for +P but am curious, Could this little gun handle it?

Sigbear


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The P99 fullsize can handle +P - someone called the factory before. Not sure about the compact - I will be honest - for a 9mm, the P99c has a decent amount of recoil. I don't think U will enjoy shooting that many rounds of +P thru it.


----------

